# Need Help Choosing A E-cigarette



## kdawg (15/5/14)

Hi all I am looking to get my first e-cig but need help on choosing one I have a budget of around R1000 I am thinking of getting a EVOD kit or would these be better if I put together and will this be all I need 
http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Cle...MINI-3-MINI-Version-3-Extra-1.5-ohm-DUAL-COIL
http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/KangerTech-650mAh-VV-TWIST-Battery-Black
http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/Wall_Adaptor_USB_1200mAh
http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/Fast_USB_Charger_Cable

Thanks


----------



## The Golf (15/5/14)

KDawg welcome. Choosing ur first ecig is a daunting challenge. We are spoilt for choice but, be warned theres lots of crap out there. Id say stick with a brand name or ones you commonly here of on the forum. 
So save your 1k and get something easy the Evod the kanger; the innokin starter kits are all nice. But first check what u like, top coil bottom there are so many reviews on this forum. I suggest buyin something cheap that takes different heads or tanks and go from there. Everyone has their own preference so its hard to say u shud choose a particular brand

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chop007 (15/5/14)

That is an excellent choice given your budget. If you could, the http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_ II_Silver_1650mAh , is an awesome battery. But given your budget, you have made excellent choices for your first time. Decent vape, excellent quality. In 4 weeks however you will be opening your wallet again to get some new toys. 

Even to this day, I still browse for new toys and am not shy to shell out some bucks for new stuff. But this for a beginner is an excellent stepping stone. Well chosen. These will last for ages, even months down your vaping journey you will still look back fondly at these devices and pull them out for a vape down memory lane every now and then. But they are good, solid, vaping devices, you will be AMPED.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kdawg (15/5/14)

Thanks so is that all I would need? besides the juice and should I get extra coils?


----------



## Chop007 (15/5/14)

kdawg said:


> Thanks so is that all I would need? besides the juice and should I get extra coils?


Yeah get 2 extra coils, and if you can, get another battery so when one is charging, you can still vape the other one. Variable voltage is cool but having one spare is also a bonus. Maybe get a battery that is not variable, just so you can have something to vape on while that Variable voltage is charging. Therefore you will always have something in hand. And, yes, get some juice, depending on your nic requirements. 

Those coils last for ages, a seriously good coil build, just remember to let the juice soak in for 5 minutes. First time fill=leave for 5 minutes to let the juice soak on to the wick, then vape and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silverbear (15/5/14)

Besides the juice, yes you will want to get some extra coils. There is one very important point I would like to make, and you will experience this very soon into your vapeing journey.

Having a single charger is good, having a single tank is OK, but you will soon find that having a single battery is going to be a problem, because what do you vape during those hours that your battery is charging, that is when you risk falling back to the stinkies, not a good thing. If you can find it in your budget to get all of the above but increase the number of batteries to 2, then you will be good.

A second tank is a good idea too, that way you can have a different juice in each tank and alternate when you feel the need.

All of the above being said, the choice you have made for a starter is a great one, so go for it and get started. You can always add more later with the money you save from not paying for the stinkies.

Enjoy and let us know how get on.

Where do you live, I am close to eciggies and if you are wanting more advice or you would like to maybe test a different device or PM me and we can arrange a meet and greet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kdawg (15/5/14)

Thanks to all will be ordering tomorrow Will be getting a extra battery then. I am in cape town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/14)

kdawg said:


> Thanks to all will be ordering tomorrow Will be getting a extra battery then. I am in cape town.


Probably too late, but you could have gotten the eciggies stuff from www.vapourmountain.co.za (agent of eciggies). And they are in Cape Town.
Do consider coming to the Cape Vape Meet on Saturday, 24 May 2014. Here are links giving all the details. Just put your name down in the thread given in the first link.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coil-building-competition-cape-vape-meet-2.2220/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-chasing-competition-round-2-cape-vape-meet.2401/unread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kdawg (16/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Probably too late, but you could have gotten the eciggies stuff from www.vapourmountain.co.za (agent of eciggies). And they are in Cape Town.
> Do consider coming to the Cape Vape Meet on Saturday, 24 May 2014. Here are links giving all the details. Just put your name down in the thread given in the first link.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coil-building-competition-cape-vape-meet-2.2220/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-chasing-competition-round-2-cape-vape-meet.2401/unread


Thanks not too late just ordered everything from vapourmountain

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## kdawg (20/5/14)

Thanks to @Oupa received everything today??. I am vaping menthol ice and wow its way better than the marlboro blue ice

Reactions: Like 4


----------

